# Dell won't ship energy-hungry PCs to California and five other US states



## P4-630 (Jul 27, 2021)

> _Dell won't ship energy-hungry PCs to California and five other US states due to power regulations_
> _Energy efficiency rules appear to be limiting the availability of gaming rigs_



LOL, Whut?









						Dell won't ship energy-hungry PCs to California and five other US states due to power regulations
					

Energy efficiency rules appear to be limiting the availability of gaming rigs




					www.theregister.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 27, 2021)

Looks like my next gen PC I build will be probably be my last if this becomes common practice/expanded. That's fine though, I'll make sure I go balls to the walls with my next build in late 2022.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi,
Hopefully no gpu's either nvidia


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

This is the dumbest thing i have heard in a long time, and wtf DELL

Some interesting comments on that link-
As far as I can tell all major corporate entities are currently vacating California as fast as they reasonably can.

How about Pixar, ILM and any other studios that do CGI or computer editing work?


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 27, 2021)

There are probably better ways to save energy if I'm honest


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 27, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> LOL, Whut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not even the half of it. CA also is enforcing stock software checks on car ECUs. No more modded ECU's for you. Thanks VW...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> This is the dumbest thing i have heard in a long time


Agreed, but...


Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> and wtf DELL


...this isn't Dell's fault. Blame the moron regulators who came up with this moronic nonsense.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 27, 2021)

1984
“It appeared that there had even been demonstrations to thank Big Brother for raising the chocolate ration to twenty grams a week. And only yesterday […] it had been announced that the ration was to be reduced to twenty grams a week. Was it possible that they could swallow that, after only twenty-four hours? Yes, they swallowed it. [...] The eyeless crature at the other table swallowed it fanatically. passionately, with a furious desire to track down, denounce, and vaporize anyone who should suggest that last week the ration had been thirty grams. Syme, too-in some more double complex way, involving doublethink-Syme, swallow it. Was he, then, alone in the possession of a memory?”​
People have to vote these idiots in so they can get their government provided rations.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 27, 2021)

This is kind of old news though. It kind highlights how bad those Alienwares are at idle.









						California approves first US energy efficiency standards for computers
					

The Verge is about technology and how it makes us feel. Founded in 2011, we offer our audience everything from breaking news to reviews to award-winning features and investigations, on our site, in video, and in podcasts.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 27, 2021)

All they likely need to do to get around this is use an efficient, nongarbage grade psu.  But it's easier to just say "tough luck, we only sell garbage."



Steevo said:


> 1984
> “It appeared that there had even been demonstrations to thank Big Brother for raising the chocolate ration to twenty grams a week. And only yesterday […] it had been announced that the ration was to be reduced to twenty grams a week. Was it possible that they could swallow that, after only twenty-four hours? Yes, they swallowed it. [...] The eyeless crature at the other table swallowed it fanatically. passionately, with a furious desire to track down, denounce, and vaporize anyone who should suggest that last week the ration had been thirty grams. Syme, too-in some more double complex way, involving doublethink-Syme, swallow it. Was he, then, alone in the possession of a memory?”​
> People have to vote these idiots in so they can get their government provided rations.



This isn't at all comparable.  Orwell would likely be for energy efficiency regulations given his socialist leanings (yes, google the man) and the state of the planet.

So pretty much nothing relevant in that quote.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 27, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> There are probably better ways to save energy if I'm honest



exactly the government is completely not getting it at all.  a blanket ban on crypto, allowing business, banks, and exchanges to not allow crypto could be executive order and banned over night that alone would fix a a good chunk of the issue.

but government is dumb so eh.  more RnD into figuring out how to make "green cement" for climate friendly infrastructure, and figuring out the agricultural problem with more RnD... those 3 things together would make up the majority of the problem. but government focuses on... niche PC gamers. lol. pathetic.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 27, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> All they likely need to do to get around this is use an efficient, nongarbage grade psu.  But it's easier to just say "tough luck, we only sell garbage."


How about removing that bloatware that they dare call software, including the stupid McAfee AV. I've watched some of the Gamers Nexus videos and yeah, it's part entertainment/drama but they do have several good points.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 27, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> How about removing that bloatware that they dare call software, including the stupid McAfee AV. I've watched some of the Gamers Nexus videos and yeah, it's part entertainment/drama but they do have several good points.


That wouldn't do anything to hardware efficiency.  Unfortunately, selling garbage software is still legal.



lynx29 said:


> would fix a a good chunk of the issue.


Crypto doesn't account for even .1% of global co2, so like hell it would.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 27, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> How about removing that bloatware that they dare call software, including the stupid McAfee AV. I've watched some of the Gamers Nexus videos and yeah, it's part entertainment/drama but they do have several good points.


Yea, that's not gonna happen. It's surprising how many casuals click on that crap and buy into subs and what not. Enthusiasts like use, first thing we do is wipe the drives and fresh install.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 27, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That wouldn't do anything to hardware efficiency.  Unfortunately, selling garbage software is still legal.


I partially agree since more poorly written software *cough*iCUE* does prevent the CPU from going to idle properly. That combined with garbage tier PSU's is even worse and increases idle draw.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 27, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> I partially agree since more poorly written software *cough*iCUE* does prevent the CPU from going to idle properly. That combined with garbage tier PSU's is even worse and increases idle draw.


The only efficiency figure they use is watts per instruction or some bullshit.  Idle states don't even factor in.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

This is another sign that California is going down the toilet. Instead of building more power plants, they're trying to reduce demand. This may work for a while, but eventually they'll get to the point that there won't be enough electricity to go around no matter how much consumption is restricted. Try to build a dam there and some environmental extremist group tied up the proposal in the courts for decades. Try to build a nuclear plant and they bitch and moan about that. Try to build a power plant that uses concentrated sunlight to boil water and they'll piss and moan about the stupid bird that flies too close to the focal point and cooks itself. Build windmills and they gripe about the birds that fly into them and get chopped up.

All these proposals will do is make the computers more expensive. People who can afford them will get them. All someone needs is a friend or relative out of state who will cooperate. John in L.A. has it shipped to his mom and dad who already escaped California and live in Phoenix. They either ship it to him, bring it to him if they visit or he goes there. Someone living close enough to the state line will have it shipped to someplace out of state then drive there to get it.

The shady black marketeer who used to sell drugs will start selling computers and Dr. Seuss books.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Crypto doesn't account for even .1% of global co2, so like hell it would.



Incorrect 100%.

Since crypto began you are looking at 10-30 more countries worth of electricity usage that was NEVER being used before, this is a new market. Bitcoin uses 3-5 countries worth by itself, add in the other 5000 get rich quick scheme coins currently on Coinmarketcap, all the failed coins from the past, all the sand/production/truckers physical miners who actually harvest/their increase diesel usage (etc) that has gone into the actual factories producing mining gear, cloud mining companies, the exchanges and how much each exchange uses to stay operating, the endless events hosted to raise capital for crypto... to the very sand (VERY VERY PRECIOUS RESOURCE) usable sand itself should be treasured more because we will run out eventually. (I mention the sand because of wasted hardware which adds to more factory production eventually)

All in all I estimate it could easily be worth 10-30 countries worth of electricity usage.

This is a NEW market, stating that fiat uses more electricity is a redundant statement. Fiat is not going anywhere and fiat is not a new market.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> The only efficiency figure they use is watts per instruction or some bullshit.  Idle states don't even factor in.


Now that is just plain stupid. I read that part, and then promptly forgot about it so that's on me.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Crypto doesn't account for even .1% of global co2, so like hell it would.


Lmao .1% is a fuck ton. But really a lot of the mining power is done in areas of the world on coal. Bad bad bad...

lol, can't help thinking about the POS peaker plant in upstate new york turned into miner power plant that is destroying the eco system there...


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Incorrect 100%.











						Factbox: How big is Bitcoin's carbon footprint?
					

Tesla (TSLA.O) boss Elon Musk's sudden u-turn over accepting bitcoin to buy his electric vehicles has thrust the cryptocurrency's energy usage into the headlights.




					www.reuters.com
				






> Bitcoin production is estimated to generate between 22 and 22.9 million metric tons of carbon dioxide emissions a year, or between the levels produced by Jordan and Sri Lanka, a 2019 study in scientific journal Joule found.



Those are very small countries, and not terribly high emmisions wise.  I stand by my figure.  somewhere between 0 and 1%.

Global output is 36.8 billion tons, btw.  That makes my figure actually a high one.  It's around 1/5th that, ~.02%



thesmokingman said:


> Lmao .1% is a fuck ton.



Fuckton or not was not the point.  He was claiming removing it would solve the climate crisis.  Like, nope.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Factbox: How big is Bitcoin's carbon footprint?
> 
> 
> Tesla (TSLA.O) boss Elon Musk's sudden u-turn over accepting bitcoin to buy his electric vehicles has thrust the cryptocurrency's energy usage into the headlights.
> ...



Incorrect, I was not claiming removing it would solve the climate crisis. In fact, if we don't remove it, as well as figure out green infrastructure, and agriculture, and space rockets, and airplanes, and cars, and so on and so forth... Earth is finished. Doesn't change the fact everything needs addressed and fast.

You are quoting Bitcoin again... that is A) not what I said, I said ALL COINS and all infrastructure related to mining. On a geological timescale, that output over the last 10-15 years IS NEW to the contribution of emissions and resources.  You claim 50% of Bitcoin is mined with green energy now like Elon? So what... that energy should be stored and sold back to non-green areas.

That article is missing a ton of calculations, you sure it calculated the Bitcoin fork too? I would need more details on this study to trust those numbers, I have read several other articles stating 3-5% range. I personally think it's more than that too. Depends how you calculate it all.

Does that include every random joe with a single mining rig hidden in his office adding in alt coins, and so on so forth.

That article is not getting it at all.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> You are quoting Bitcoin again...


Crypto energy figures can't and don't differentiate.



lynx29 said:


> You claim 50% of Bitcoin is mined with green energy now like Elon?


No, but bitcoin and other crypto is funding green energy projects we are too lame to build ourselves, FWIW.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Crypto energy figures can't and don't differentiate.



huh? how is that possible? that statement doesn't even make sense.

Tons of coins failed that were mined and never made it big enough to be converted to Bitcoin. Those coins used energy. Protocoin comes to mind, the first Nvidia coin if I remember correctly.



R-T-B said:


> No, but bitcoin and other crypto is funding green energy projects we are too lame to build ourselves, FWIW.




Not enough to make up for the 5000 get rich quick alt coins it inspired.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Does that include every random joe with a single mining rig hidden in his office adding in alt coins, and so on so forth.


Considering it's basically just taking the energy rise between 2018 and 2019 and calling it all "mining" I'm going to say probably.



lynx29 said:


> huh? how is that possible? that statement doesn't even make sense.


The only methods of estimation at our disposal are energy grid based.  The grid can't and doesn't tell us what they are doing with that power so it's all lumped together in guesswork.



lynx29 said:


> Not enough to make up for the 5000 get rich quick alt coins it inspired.


I dunno, after I almost cooked alive this year, I got a lot less spiteful and worried about money and am more concerned with whatever might make progress for the environmenr actually happen.

I have no faith in congress to do that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Considering it's basically just taking the energy rise between 2018 and 2019 and calling it all "mining" I'm going to say probably.



again it depends on the details of the calculation. it may be residential only or something that skews it wrong. I wouldn't know unless I spent a lot of time on it.

Congress has done a lot of good, going to all LED lightbulbs for example would not have been possible without government involvement.  60-150w bulbs now only 5-15w. It all happened rather fast thanks to government regulation.

There are many examples like this. Sure, government fails a lot, but it also succeeds a lot, and private industry doesn't give a damn either. In fact Bitcoin using "green" energy - that energy that Elon is referencing when he says 50% of Bitcoin is now going green, that is all self-reported... not verified... gee whiz Walley, I wonder if those miners are telling the truth... haha


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 28, 2021)

Here's the actual thing that decides what's allowed and what not for those interested: LINK

Now check this out: PC 1 only has an HDD (for $1100, are they bloody insane?!) and can't be shipped to certain states. PC 2 has an HDD and SSD, now the shipping problem has magically disappeared! I mean, this is broken, really broken. Off to bed now, have a nice one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Since crypto began you are looking at 10-30 more countries worth of electricity usage that was NEVER being used before, this is a new market.


This. Cryptomining is responsible for massive amounts of power usable that simply didn't exist previously. Arguments that state otherwise are ignorant to a fault at best, deliberately deceptive at worst.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Jul 28, 2021)

People in California actually like this sort of thing. why is this a suprise to anyone?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> People in California actually like this sort of thing. why is this a suprise to anyone?












if you watch jayztwocents video, its not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm up poop creek, too! At least if they start doing a crack down on merely gaming loads!


----------



## joemama (Jul 28, 2021)

If they really want to cut down on electricity usage, they would have targeted industrial electricity consumption


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

joemama said:


> If they really want to cut down on electricity usage, they would have targeted industrial electricity consumption



that too. there are lots of other areas they could have targeted before targeting some dude who bought a pre-built PC online lol.  it really is pathetic overall. shows how out of touch they are.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 28, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> LOL, Whut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 
Hand Banana: "Sounds to me like California wants to get power raped again!" 

Imo, all this climate change(aka. global warming repackaged) crap is getting out of hand. The way they act with all of this regulation nonsense would lead some to believe that its suppose to make a difference, when in reality, we could completely shut everything down for a decade and it still would have negligible effects on climate change. A single volcanic eruption(and there are multiple active eruptions at present) has more affect on the climate than anything we're doing currently. Its been going on since the dawn of time and nothing we do will stop it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> if you watch jayztwocents video, its not as bad as it sounds.


It's still stupid as hell.

Instead of regulating "sleep" and "stand-by" power usage, simply require people to turn their systems *OFF*(as in fully power down) when not in use and make a big PR push to make the public aware.
This is common sense. I *never* use sleep or hibernation. When I'm not using a PC/Laptop, it is shut it down completely.

The whiners and complainers are bound to moan about boot-times and other such nonsense and to that I say: STFU! A few extra seconds of time is not going to effect your life in any meaningful way, get over it, shut your system(s) down when they are not in use and save power.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's still stupid as hell.



Yeah, but it doesn't effect us custom builders at all.  However, in December 2021 those same states are banning high refresh gaming monitors, if you watch Jayz video... (maybe not ban) I don't know the full rules yet... but big screen tv's use more watts than a high refresh monitor does... and heck those are turned on 24/7 at government buildings within California, airports, and so forth...

the hypocrisy be real.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 28, 2021)

People seem to be focused on the computer side of things when the energy efficiency rules apply to all items.
I see this as a good thing, much like Cali's emission restrictions on vehicles (hence the crackdown on modified ECU's).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Yeah, but it doesn't effect us custom builders at all.  However, in December 2021 those same states are banning high refresh gaming monitors, if you watch Jayz video... (maybe not ban) I don't know the full rules yet... but big screen tv's use more watts than a high refresh monitor does... and heck those are turned on 24/7 at government buildings within California, airports, and so forth...
> 
> the hypocrisy be real.


See edit.. and I agree.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> People seem to be focused on the computer side of things when the energy efficiency rules apply to all items.
> I see this as a good thing, much like Cali's emission restrictions on vehicles (hence the crackdown on modified ECU's).



like with anything, I think it's just the growing pains at first that are the issue.  for example, if you upgrade your PSU to a a 80+ gold on Dell it should be AUTO certified as shippable to Cali. but instead Dell has to go get certification for each individual system... seems like some broken lazy bureaucrat forgot to write the law right. cause it makes more sense it should just be auto when you qualify for that right PSU. if you watch Jayz video I linked before you know what I am referring to.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 28, 2021)

I wonder if changes like this will be the inspiration for Intel to make HEDT chips that aren't 300W and need a chiller under the desk.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 28, 2021)

Maybe California will hire me. They can put me in charge of detuning. I know how to turn Intel's power hungry chips into netbook like devices.

Cleaning up the bloatware on most computers is a good place to start.


----------



## 64K (Jul 28, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> View attachment 210154
> Hand Banana: "Sounds to me like California wants to get power raped again!"
> 
> Imo, all this climate change(aka. global warming repackaged) crap is getting out of hand. The way they act with all of this regulation nonsense would lead some to believe that its suppose to make a difference, when in reality, we could completely shut everything down for a decade and it still would have negligible effects on climate change. A single volcanic eruption(and there are multiple active eruptions at present) has more affect on the climate than anything we're doing currently. Its been going on since the dawn of time and nothing we do will stop it.



Have a look at this chart from NASA. What is happening has not always been going on. Humans are making a huge impact on increased C02 emissions.






This graph, based on the comparison of atmospheric samples contained in ice cores and more recent direct measurements, provides evidence that atmospheric CO2 has increased since the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. Cryptomining is responsible for massive amounts of power usable that simply didn't exist previously. Arguments that state otherwise are ignorant to a fault at best, deliberately deceptive at worst.


It's more like 1-2 countries, but I am not going to deny it is a problem.  It's just one amonst many.



MentalAcetylide said:


> we could completely shut everything down for a decade and it still would have negligible effects on climate change.


Ironically, we basically just did that with COVID, and it did in fact slow the growth rate a bit measurably.  So yeah.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm a Californian, born and raised. Am I the only one here who read the topic and immediately thought, "good riddance!" LOL   

Dell makes especially bad "gaming" PC's that they have the audacity to charge fucktons of money for (*cough*Alienware*cough*), not to mention the added stupidity of making them pretty much non-upgradeable. Also the fucking bloatware and use of garbage parts. Yeah, you can fuck off with that shit, Dell.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 28, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I'm a Californian, born and raised. Am I the only one here who read the topic and immediately thought, "good riddance!" LOL
> 
> Dell makes especially bad "gaming" PC's that they have the audacity to charge fucktons of money for (*cough*Alienware*cough*), not to mention the added stupidity of making them pretty much non-upgradeable. Also the fucking bloatware and use of garbage parts. Yeah, you can fuck off with that shit, Dell.


I was born in SoCal, but left in the early 90s.  Can't pretend to know whats going on there now but even I know Dells are crap and that is the root issue.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> I'm a Californian, born and raised. Am I the only one here who read the topic and immediately thought, "good riddance!" LOL
> 
> Dell makes especially bad "gaming" PC's that they have the audacity to charge fucktons of money for (*cough*Alienware*cough*), not to mention the added stupidity of making them pretty much non-upgradeable. Also the fucking bloatware and use of garbage parts. Yeah, you can fuck off with that shit, Dell.



I actually never thought about this way... custom builders always get the best value too. This really only effects people dumb enough to buy horrible scammy pre-builts anyway. I suppose anything that pushes the industry to using 80 + gold PSU's in all systems is a good thing technically speaking. It should have been 80+ gold only a long time ago. when you have 10 billion computers running with a 7 billion population, going even from 80+ white to 80+ gold is probably quite significant in its energy savings.  Hell, they should have made the minimum Platinum.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 28, 2021)

64K said:


> Have a look at this chart from NASA. What is happening has not always been going on. Humans are making a huge impact on increased C02 emissions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... I've seen that image before somewhere... Oh, I know Mr. Captain Planet himself, Al Gore: 




The inconvenient truth about the Ice core Carbon Dioxide Temperature Correlations 

And another problem I have with these "graphs" that go back hundreds of thousands of years is their accuracy being based upon a hypothetical assumption that all coefficients, rates, values, etc., that are applicable today can be applied in calculations the exact same way to extrapolate data from samples all the way back to what they say is hundreds of thousands of years ago. There's a really big difference between proven scientific fact and unproven scientific hypothesis. The fact is, an erupting volcano dumps more carbon dioxide into the atmosphere than we ever could, and at a very fast rate I should add. I'm all for moving towards greener solutions & not screwing up the planet, but lets not promote bullshit, regardless of the source, in the name of the ends justifying the means.



R-T-B said:


> I was born in SoCal, but left in the early 90s.  Can't pretend to know whats going on there now but even I know Dells are crap and that is the root issue.


I can confirm, currently being on a Dell Alienware laptop from 2013. I'm just waiting on an RTX A6000 for my new build to be completed. 



Gmr_Chick said:


> I'm a Californian, born and raised. Am I the only one here who read the topic and immediately thought, "good riddance!" LOL
> 
> Dell makes especially bad "gaming" PC's that they have the audacity to charge fucktons of money for (*cough*Alienware*cough*), not to mention the added stupidity of making them pretty much non-upgradeable. Also the fucking bloatware and use of garbage parts. Yeah, you can fuck off with that shit, Dell.


heh, I was there in the late 70's through early 80's. The beaches in some spots were nice at the time in San Diego, except for the horrid stench that came from one of the islands that I think the Navy was using at the time. Running over the Coronado bridge was always a blast when they had their 10k runs.


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 28, 2021)

Blah blah blah, Dell can go to hell or maybe Intel will pay them to include Titanium rated PSU's in their Intel powered space heaters


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2021)

R0H1T said:


> Blah blah blah, Dell can go to hell or maybe Intel will pay them to include Titanium rated PSU's in their Intel powered space heaters


Blah, blah blah is right. As was clarified earlier, this is NOT Dell's doing, this is California energy regulation. You want to blame someone? Blame the morons that enacted those deeply flawed regulations.. Dell is not perfect, far from it, but they are not the cause of this.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 28, 2021)

California needs to join Florida at the bottom of the ocean bunch of morons making policy for everybody about stuff they don't understand


----------



## AsRock (Jul 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> if you watch jayztwocents video, its not as bad as it sounds.



Was about to post this, people up in arms for nothing really.  DELL PC's suck anyways HAHA.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Was about to post this, people up in arms for nothing really.  DELL PC's suck anyways HAHA.



ya jayz2cents is great. I can't stand Linus anymore, haven't watched Linus in over a year. moved to jayz2cents instead and very happy I did.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 28, 2021)

Energy efficiency isn't the same as banning high energy usage items. Usually there are stickers with energy efficiency ratings at least in Europe for appliances.
A PC can use very little electricity and be extremely inneficient and vice versa.

I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with the law, just stating a fact. I still don't understand, do they want more efficient PC's or just cap their usage to x watts?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 28, 2021)

Jayz2cents has been repeatedly wrong or shilling on many topics. He's a surface level tech who got popular by having strong opinions and some mid level watercooling expertise.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ya jayz2cents is great. I can't stand Linus anymore, haven't watched Linus in over a year. moved to jayz2cents instead and very happy I did.



i still haven't watched but Jay is probably the least reliable YTuber for this kind of news. He speaks out of his ass most of the time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Jayz2cents has been repeatedly wrong or shilling on many topics. He's a surface level tech who got popular by having strong opinions and some mid level watercooling expertise.



mid level watercooling expertise? have you not seen the custom builds he has done for other people? some of his stuff is really next level.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 28, 2021)

He's shit compared to actual experts like singularity computers or even some of the members on this site.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 28, 2021)

Reminds me of EU banning vacuum cleaners over 900W in 2017. Luckily I have a few years older 2kW Samsung myself.



Anoniem said:


> There are probably better ways to save energy if I'm honest





Bomby569 said:


> i still haven't watched but Jay is probably the least reliable YTuber for this kind of news. He speaks out of his ass most of the time.


At least he seems to be a clear Intel/Nvidia fanboy..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Jayz2cents has been repeatedly wrong or shilling on many topics. He's a surface level tech who got popular by having strong opinions and some mid level watercooling expertise.



Absolutely agree, personally i can't stand him. Or linus either for that matter, he may be popular on Ytube, and make loads from rubbing PC hardware manufacturers, but i think he acts like a tit


----------



## 64K (Jul 28, 2021)

MentalAcetylide said:


> Hmm... I've seen that image before somewhere... Oh, I know Mr. Captain Planet himself, Al Gore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're not supposed to discuss politics on this site so I won't go into what I think of Al Gore but just because he cites the info from NASA doesn't make the NASA info BS.

Volcanoes don't emit more CO2 than human activity. Human activity emits far more as evidenced by our impact showing in the chart that I posted. Here's a link concerning Volcanoes VS Humans on CO2:






						Which emits more carbon dioxide: volcanoes or human activities?
					

Human activities emit 60 or more times the amount of carbon dioxide released by volcanoes each year.




					www.climate.gov
				




As far as Climate Change being a fact here's a link with evidence:









						Climate Change Evidence: How Do We Know?
					

The rate of change since the mid-20th century is unprecedented over millennia.




					climate.nasa.gov
				




Are we starting to see further proof:









						Canada weather: Dozens dead as heatwave shatters records
					

The country has recorded its highest ever temperature - 49.6C (121.3F) - for the third day in a row.



					www.bbc.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/07/08/canada-sea-creatures-boiling-to-death/
		


I think the energy use of certain PCs is paltry compared to some other sources so I don't agree with California's and other State's decisions to ban them but there's just too much scientific proof of Climate Change available to dismiss it as BS.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah I'm off googletube and never was on tits-R-us or facebook for that matter always get a chuckle at people sharing their twits/... feeds lol


----------



## Dragokar (Jul 28, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> Jayz2cents has been repeatedly wrong or shilling on many topics. He's a surface level tech who got popular by having strong opinions and some mid level watercooling expertise.


In this case his video is useful because most of the people, even here, are to lazy to google the links to the regulations and even read them. Maybe this would help a lot of human beings.


Jill Valentine said:


> Reminds me of EU banning vacuum cleaners over 900W in 2017. Luckily I have a few years older 2kW Samsung myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was epic tbh, I can remember the outcry and yet magically the manufacturers are able to get us more powerful cleaners with fewer emissions and way less power usage. We where just stuck on effing old electric motors with no effort but great profit margins.

So yeah this was a good thing!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2021)

One thing is for sure, if you question the motives of your government you are ridiculed. Very scary times.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> One thing is for sure, if you question the motives of your government you are ridiculed. Very scary times.


Hi,
Yep you have to be woke to get away with that.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 28, 2021)

Please post in the News thread.









						Dell Cannot Ship Select Alienware Aurora R10/R12 Systems to Several US States Due To New Power Regulations
					

Dell has stopped selling its Alienware Aurora R10/R12 systems to customers in six US states as they cannot meet the requirements of California's Energy Consumption Tier 2 implementation. These new energy efficiency regulations which became active on July 1st in California, Colorado, Hawaii...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

